# Granddaddy blueberry



## cmbajr (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not smoking it now because this is gonna be my first time trying this strain and I wanted to be fully sober when I try it to see its true effects. Medical grade top shelf nd I'm not to sure but I think it's an indica dominant hybrid. I'll post the review soon


----------



## Whatstrain (Oct 25, 2012)

I just heard of this strain the other day it sounds yummy so dont forget to post when you do smoke it!


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 25, 2012)

Was a very tasty strain. My room smelled like sour blueberry muffins lol. And the high is couch lock big time with a nice euphoric effect with a tad sativa high mixed in. The potency I give a 8.5/10 wasn't an instant high till the second hit but it hit good. Great strain for pain in joints, sleep, relaxing, and appetite suppressant. Granddaddy blueberry is a great indica dominant strain and I would definietly recommend this strain to anyone!


----------



## shognation (Oct 25, 2012)

mmm like a milkshake


----------



## OzricAZ (Jan 25, 2013)

I find it only has a hint of blueberry. Which kind of makes sense given the genetics (GDP x Cheese x Blueberry).


----------



## scuba.420 (Feb 8, 2013)

who sells the seeds for this strain ?


----------

